# Unicode Lokalisierung

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte Unicode-Abkürzungen in Kile nutzen. Damit dies korrekt funktioniert muss ich LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 setzen.

Wenn ich dies über die Konsole mache und Kile starte funktionieren die Abkrüzungen zwar korrekt, aber ich kann weder in Kile noch in Kate oder ähnliches Dateien mit Umlauten in den Dateinamen öffnen: Ich hätte angeblich keine Leserechte (die hab ich aber 100%ig), schließlich kann ich die Dateien mit undefiniertem LANG öffnen (dieses Problem tritt auch auf wenn die Datei mit LANG=de_DE.UTF erstellt wurde!).

Was läuft denn hier falsch?

----------

## mrsteven

Die Sache ist die, dass er in dem Moment, wo du LANG auf irgendetwas mit UTF8 setzt, annimmt, dass die Dateinamen auch in UTF-8 kodiert sind. Frag mich nicht, wie du das ändern kannst...  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Die Sache ist die, dass er in dem Moment, wo du LANG auf irgendetwas mit UTF8 setzt, annimmt, dass die Dateinamen auch in UTF-8 kodiert sind.

 Aber auch wenn ich Dateien mit LANG=*.UTF-8 erstelle klappt es nicht

----------

## jabol

hmm... Umlauten in Deteinamen, dass muss auch dein System verstehen, nicht nur Program. Also, zeig mal was bei dir folgendes anzeigt:

```
adam@localhost ~ $ gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep UTF

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF-8"

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

adam@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/rc.conf | grep UNICODE

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

UNICODE="yes"

adam@localhost ~ $ 

```

versuch es mal so wie hier einzustellen.

----------

## manuels

hmm, also 

```
$ gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep UTF

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

ist drin. Allerdings nicht als default (was aber an sich doch egal sein sollte, oder?):

```
$ gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep NLS_DEFAULT

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"
```

Könnten Probleme auftreten, wenn ich CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT=UTF8 setze?

----------

## jabol

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hmm, also 
> 
> ```
> $ gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep NLS_DEFAULT
> 
> ...

 Ich glaube nicht, war niemals der fall bei mir. Vielleich nur noch die option nls=... zum fstab addieren, vor allem bei ntfs oder (v)fat, das ist die einzige unterschied die bei mir auftritt. Aber eigentlich auch das wird dir /var/log/messages sagen.

Und übrigens iso8859-1 hat umlaute doch auch, oder?

Aber dann, ist es immer besser UTF-8 zu haben, zum beispiel wegen:

```
adam@localhost ~ $ touch üöä

adam@localhost ~ $ touch ąłę

adam@localhost ~ $ touch ボパネ

adam@localhost ~ $ rm ボパネ

adam@localhost ~ $ rm ąłę

adam@localhost ~ $ rm üöä
```

Das geht bei mir alles. Versuche mal... Was für filesystem hast du übrigens? Versuch mal `man mount.NAME`.

----------

## Knieper

 *jabol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> adam@localhost ~ $ gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep UTF
> ```
> ...

 

```
zgrep UTF /proc/config.gz
```

 spart Tipparbeit.

----------

